# Yamaha LS TA



## Mr Uttley (Mar 24, 2017)

Has any body tried an LL or LS TA?
What did you think?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This old thread might be interesting.

https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/fg-800-or-ll16.159489/

I have an older LS 6 that I like very much. I bought it used for $300.00

I also have an FS 830. Personally, I think the 800 series are amazing guitars for the price.


----------



## Mr Uttley (Mar 24, 2017)

greco said:


> This old thread might be interesting.
> 
> https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/fg-800-or-ll16.159489/
> 
> ...


Yes I recall that post.
I purchased the LL16 and like it alot but have decided I want something a little smaller. I also have an 1980 's fg 375 SII and it sounds and plays much like the LL16. Have been reading about the LL trans acoustic series and was wondering if anyone here had played one. Was thinking about the LS TA. Anyone had the opportunity to try one out?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry, I read your initial post incorrectly. I thought you meant LL or LS ...*or...TA*

They have an LL TA at our local music store. I have not been impressed with it. Admittedly, I dislike chorus and the reverb seemed lacking.

Personally, I would buy an LL16 (or similarLS) and an acoustic amp. My Fishman Loudbox was $325.00 used.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> Sorry, I read your initial post incorrectly. I thought you meant LL or LS ...*or...TA*
> 
> They have an LL TA at our local music store. I have not been impressed with it. Admittedly, I dislike chorus and the reverb seemed lacking.
> 
> *Personally, I would buy an LL16* (or similarLS) and an acoustic amp. My Fishman Loudbox was $325.00 used.


IMHO, it just might be impossible to get a better sounding/playing guitar in that price range.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

If you want smaller than LL-16, LS-16 may do it.
I once owned a LS-16 ARE, but I finally found it sounded too cristal clear...
Then tried two LL-16 ARE, but it seemed to me they both were not delivering well-balanced sounds.


----------

